# Crown Street tunnel Liverpool, December 2012.l



## Black (Dec 29, 2012)

The Crown street tunnel is 291 yds long,
running from Edge Hill to Crown street (this end is now buried).
Theres are no air shafts
The tunnel opened in 1829, closed in 1972.
This was the first tunnel in the world to run under streets
and alot is cut through the face, with no brick lining.

















this gap leads to the Wapping tunnel















formations with water drops





[email protected]


----------



## King Al (Dec 29, 2012)

Good stuff Black, like the stalactites? in pic's 6&7!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 29, 2012)

Now that is neat, I do like the stalactites.


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice to see this place again...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 29, 2012)

Those are great shots, the stalagtites are impressive.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2012)

Interesting to see a securicor cash box down there?Thanks for sharing.


----------

